# V-Cube 7 Caps/Screw



## JonathanChiu (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok just a quick question, are the screw on the V-cube 7 adjustable because my center caps for black and red keep coming off and if the screws aren't adjustable, I was planning to superglue them down. I didn't want to try it myself because I was too scared to mess with the screws. If anyone could give me an answer, it would be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## shvak1 (Jul 10, 2008)

i heard that the screws are not adjustable


----------



## mrCage (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi 

Non-adjustable screw. That sounds like rivet to me. A lot of (3x3x3 version) cubes have these. I guess this may make manufacturinf cheaper and the cube more durable. But it very often creates cube with uneven tension and other bad side effects. I'd personally gladly pay a few more bobs for a cube with proper screws instead of rivets. And besides they should in most cases make the screws thicker. The physical design allows this in most cases - most notably the rubiks/mefferts 5x5x5 cube.

- Per


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 11, 2008)

i super glued my caps on. just be careful u don't leak super glue as i did. i had to force my cube to turn again..ha ha


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jul 16, 2008)

Update: I super glued them and nothing went wrong 

Scrambled and solved and turned all the faces a lot and not 1 single center cap pop!


----------



## panyan (Aug 29, 2009)

JonathanChiu said:


> Update: I super glued them and nothing went wrong
> 
> Scrambled and solved and turned all the faces a lot and not 1 single center cap pop!



if superglue flowed down the centre piece, down into the core where the pieces are, that may make an interesting bandage cube


----------

